# Under the hood at the Weather Channel



## billski (Oct 26, 2011)

Why do people watch the weather?
a) to see people in miserable conditions and feel sorry for them
b) to live through miserable conditions and brag about the.

Meteorologists kiss and tell all.  You heard it here first


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 26, 2011)

I watch the weather on TV for one reason billski! Well maybe a few reasons! :flag::grin:


----------



## John W (Oct 26, 2011)

You guys make good decisions about the weather channel!!


----------



## soposkier (Oct 26, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> I watch the weather on TV for one reason billski! Well maybe a few reasons! :flag::grin:



If you do not already, may I suggest watching the most recent episode of Its Always Sunny in Philadelphia if you enjoy the news with a view.....


----------

